# In Search of Wisconsin or Upper Michigan Swap Meet



## Geebeefan (Apr 19, 2019)

If anyone knows of any upcoming swap meets in Wisconsin or Upper Michigan, I would love to have that information. I'm new to the classic bike world, working on restoring a mid-1950's Schwinn and would love to do some hunting for parts. Thanks in advance for any assistance you can offer, enjoy the day!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 20, 2019)

I found this one for you 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 20, 2019)

Another one 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinBrick (May 23, 2019)

Here’s one in Appleton, Wi.. July 14th
https://appleton.craigslist.org/bik/d/appleton-appleton-vintage-bicycle-swap/6892351230.html
Did you mean the Upper peninsula of Michigan?


----------

